# Atwood Lake Spillway



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Since it was 60 degrees today, I decided to get my fix of fishing for a week haha. Went and tried my luck at the spillway at Atwood caught 9 fish, 1 large mouth about 12" 4 saugeye around 9" and 4 crappies 7' and under. Nothing big enough to keep:woot: but still was a blast. Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Any chance of launching a boat at atwood yet?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

The lake is still low, but there was a few people launching at the public ramp on 212, when I looked over. One of the guys I was talking to, said he tried but failed because of the wind and only have a 2wd truck.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

SShepard1988 said:


> Since it was 60 degrees today, I decided to get my fix of fishing for a week haha. Went and tried my luck at the spillway at Atwood caught 9 fish, 1 large mouth about 12" 4 saugeye around 9" and 4 crappies 7' and under. Nothing big enough to keep:woot: but still was a blast. Anyone else have any luck?


i watched encore westerns and tripped over my crutches and my black lab all day


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Maybe i'll take a stab at it next weekend....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

That's never a gooday unless its cold raining lol and ya the rain this week should help raise the lake up. But, good luck, let me know how it goes. 

Thanks
Steve 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigEasyE (Mar 11, 2012)

Headin down tomorrow afternoon hopefully the rain holds off for a bit


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Went today for a few hours, the spillway is up about 2 feet from last week. It's the same discharge rate, so no real flow. I caught a fat 12" perch, and 4 channel cats, one being about 24" the other 3 were 12" or less. But, good luck, keep me posted on how you do. 

Steve


----------



## BigEasyE (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll keep y'all posted. Using crawlers?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

No, jigs with a twister tipped with a minnow, but I was going to try night crawlers next time I go.


----------



## BigEasyE (Mar 11, 2012)

Well Went down for a couple hours today between the rain nothing much one guy was there catching a few crappies on minnows I caught 2 small saugeyes on a yellow twister tail but glad to get out the first time of the year and not get skunked


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

were you guys fishing farther down off of the side walls or up toawrds the fence?


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

I fished off the walls, in the middle, and about 20 yards down stream off the rocks. I have tried all way down by the roller dam.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

fished atwoods spillway today with one of my buddys he got two lg mouths around 12 and i got 2 crappies around 9. no saugeys. but i did hook into something nice but it got off never really got to see what it was.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Did you guy's happen to notice if the lake is up enough to launch yet?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Bob, 
The lake currently sits right below 926 ft evaluation according to the Muskingum Watershed website. At 926 public launch ramp open, so it should be high enough to launch. I was there Sunday and seen a few boats in the water. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

SShepard1988 said:


> Bob,
> The lake currently sits right below 926 ft evaluation according to the Muskingum Watershed website. At 926 public launch ramp open, so it should be high enough to launch. I was there Sunday and seen a few boats in the water.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah i've been watching that for 2 weeks. Just wondering, even though the site says the ramps are closed, if you could actually still launch? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

At the spillway as I type this, lake is up and I see two trucks with empty trailers but Idk how difficult it is to launch. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Good enough! Where there's a will there's a way!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

There were a few boats out actually, the only thing is no docks and good way of thinking lol good luck. If you get out on the lake let me know how it is. 

Steve 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

SShepard1988 said:


> There were a few boats out actually, the only thing is no docks and good way of thinking lol good luck. If you get out on the lake let me know how it is.
> 
> Steve
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Will do. This will be my first time there. It's mainly a scouting mission for the 10hp circuit tourney at the end of april. Just wanna get a feel of the lake mainly. Looks like my only chance to get there before then so i'm doing it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigEasyE (Mar 11, 2012)

Fished the spillway yesterday afternoon caught 15 crappie all on minnows 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Bob sounds like a fun time and what time was you down there big easy I was down there after 330. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigEasyE (Mar 11, 2012)

I got down there about 5:30 fished till 7:30


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

I was there was you the guy with the yellow reel lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigEasyE (Mar 11, 2012)

Sure was lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice meeting you lol and good job catching the crappie lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigEasyE (Mar 11, 2012)

Good to meet u as well not a bad afternoon after gettin out of work early I'll take that every time 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey hick, what are you using some goofy steelers rod or something?!?


----------



## BigEasyE (Mar 11, 2012)

Something like that lol you been slayin em yet


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

For the larger saugeye and pike in Atwood spillway, I would recommend a chub or BIG minnow on a small plain hook and split shot 15" or so up the line. Them bigger rascals in there seem more aware of hooks and jigs than in other places for some reason. Probably due to fishing pressure. Every submurged log in that river clear back to Conotton Fork has a million jigs and twister tails stuck to them. It's one of those places where a simple presentation works the best. Flourocarbon leaders also help a lot especially when the water is clear.


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the information alleyes, I'll definitely give that tactic a try. I may hit it tomorrow morning, I'll let you know how it goes.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Also don't overlook using metal baits such as jigging spoons and blades. I wouldn't recommend casting either one but a semi vertical presentation at the mouth of the spillway can work extremely well at times. Some times when live bait won't. 
Gold seems to work the best down there. There's nothing in that river that won't hit a fluttering gold spoon or Vib-E, even carp from time to time. I personally prefer Hopkins Shorty or No=Equal spoons, but there are others that will work. The single treble of a spoon will get you hung up less than 2 on a blade. I also prefer to not tip them with anything. If you do tip them, use a minnow head or something small so it doesn't interfere with the action on the fall. They are a reaction bait and scent plays less of a roll in that kind of environment. Active fish will wait for bait to come rolling through the spillway and a spoon mimics a fleeing injured minnow really well. Just lift, drop and repeat.


----------



## Mduell (Feb 1, 2012)

6 bass and 2 white bass at the spillway today. Used crappie rigs blue/green in color. Caught one white bass and than 6 bass right in a row, and than the last white bass. Saw others using night crawlers and minnows and they had no luck. All my fish were caught around 11:00 am. The bite was good for an hour but after a light rain the bite ended abruptly. Nothing caught from 1 to 330.


----------



## Mduell (Feb 1, 2012)

Spillway remains hot. Many crappie ( fun size not keepers) hitting minnows with bass and saugeyes hitting blue/green crappie jigs..best fish in from 0900 to 1130 in the am time. Bite drops off except for crappies after 1130. Fish and the morning and than go to work when ya feel better in the afternoon is what I'm thinking....I can say thesenthings...I'm retired...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Plenty of crappie in the spillway but rarely will you catch a big one. That goes for the lake as well. I caught a 15" white crappie a few years ago and almost fell over from shock after realizing it wasn't a white bass. Most are under 10"


----------



## Mduell (Feb 1, 2012)

I braved the wind and cold to try the spillway. Crappies are still going crazy for minnows but no keeper size fish. I have noticed the caught crappies had more holes in their mouths than the Titanic had portholes. I will take this as a sign to find another spot......


----------

